# Happy Birthday Missy!



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Hope you have a wonderful day! :tea:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

arty: Happy Birthday Missy! arty:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Happy Birthday Missy! Hope Jasper and Cash give you lots of kisses!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:cheer2: Happy Birthday Missy!!!!!:cheer2:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Many Happy Returns of the Day, Missy! Have a great year!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

*Happy Birthday Missy!!! Hope you have a wonderful day.*

Warmest Wishes
Jill, Cody & Tess


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Missy, have a great birthday! Go get your pup! No Missy, no! How's that for crazy making? lol.
Carole


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

Happy Birthday, Missy! Did I hear you want a puppy? :thumb:


----------



## LochTess (Aug 22, 2009)

HAVE A HAPPY, HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!

ENJOY!
Tess& Ricky


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

Happy happy birthday!! Jane


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

I hope you have a wonderful day full of family, friends & furbabies!!


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Happy Birthday Missy! Yes Missy yes! Go get that pup


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Happy Birthday, Missy!

Kodi wants Jasper and cash to give you EXTRA SPECIAL hugs today!!!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Happy Birthday Missy!!! Hope it is a good one!! We send you hugs and kisses from us!!!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Happy Birthday Missy!!
Word on the street is that your getting a puppy???????????/ 

Ryan


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Have a WONDERFUL, Day, Missy!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

*thank you. thank you. thank you.*

So nice to read all your Birthday Wishes. This is a scary one for me (how did I get this old,) Today a birthday miracle... I have been sick for two weeks, but today is the first time I actually think I may be getting better, and because of that I don't feel older at all!!!

So which of you nice people are sending me a little girl puppy? lane: As far as I know it is not on DH's agenda.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Missy. I'm glad to hear you are on the mend. I hope you've had a great day.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Happy birthday and I hope you're feeling better!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Happy Birthday Missy. Feeling better is a gift in itself. Now go check for that little barking gift.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Happy Birthday Missy. I am so glad you are feeling better. Riley & Monte send over lots of birthday kisses.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Happy Birthday, Missy. Hope you had a wonderful day!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

happy birthday Missy.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks again everyone for the Birthday Wishes. The best gift was/is my feeling better. The boys didn't know what to make of my not being on the couch yesterday. Sad to report there were no barking boxes yesterday, but I am celebrating my b-day all year if anyone wants to send a little girl neezer my way  No Missy No!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:juggle::clap2:Happy Belated Birthday Missy! :clap2::juggle:

:thumb:Glad to read you are feeling better now and I'm gonna keep thinking good thoughts on your female neezer puppy!:wink:


----------



## Jérôme (Dec 5, 2008)

Happy Birthday Missy


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Happy birthday Missy!!!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

MISSY, HOPE YOU HAD A WONDERFUL BIRTHDAY!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Happy Birthday!!!!! XOXOXO~~


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Happy Birthday Missy. Glad your feeling better.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Just hope this year you will hear Yes Missy Yes! :cheer2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> Just hope this year you will hear Yes Missy Yes! :cheer2::clap2::clap2:


I bet she heard that on the night of her birthday! :laugh:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

ha ha ha. good one Ann. But DH was still treating me like the germ infested pariah that I was....all better now though:bolt:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Sorry Missy, couldn't let that one pass!


----------

